# Spraying Roof Lining



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Thinking of spraying my interior roof lining black. I have a Silver MK3 Ibiza Cupra, not got a pic of interior and can't find one on SCN!

As standard it's a white/cream colour (like a mucky white as standard). Basically, probably same colour as most other cars

Anyway, whats the best thing to use to spray the lining. And where would I get it from

Are there any tips/techniques I need to know. And what about protecting it after?

Cheers


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

bump............


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

That could be a tricky one mate, I would say that you might be better off looking for a dye instead of a spray, or are you thinking of a dye spray?

All in all, I would say that you would have to remove the head lining, or do a good job at masking up the rest of the interior.

HTH


Maxtor


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I was thinking of removing the head lining. Don't know how, but wan just ask on SCN.

And yes, I was thinking along the lines of spray dye. Is there like a spray paint specifically for fabrics?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi mate, this is probably not a direct answer to your question, but I am sure they might be able to advise on the dye side of things.

http://www.lttsolutions.net/

Worth a punt.

Maxtor.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i wouldnt spray it inside the car, it will drip from the roof downwards, ive got a mk2 ibiza GTI and i know the colour of the roof lining, grey/cream colour?

mines got manky after working on the mechanical sides of the car, i ended up using APC and a micro fibre and its nice and bright again, might be something worth looking into rather than dying


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

someone's just mentioned on SCN about getting a fabric stretched over it and fixed with spray glue. 

mmmmm...


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

get some of the cheap alcantara substitute stuff from somewhere like www.martrim.co.uk and a couple of tins of spray glue, a lot easir than you might think  don't forget to do the pillars as well for maximum effect


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I have seen a parcel shelf done for a vectra. But it was cream and the interior was black. They used matt black paint looked ok but took quiet a while. But I did not see or feal the finished article, for texture. The only thing wrong with dark roof lining is your interior light will have next to no effect as there will be nothing to reflect the light back onto... But I guess its your choice I would think of cleaning, unless you really want to do it :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

3dr said:


> get some of the cheap alcantara substitute stuff from somewhere like www.martrim.co.uk and a couple of tins of spray glue, a lot easir than you might think  don't forget to do the pillars as well for maximum effect


cheers bud.

not sure about pillars, will think about that! Was thinking of keeping cream/grey to break up the roof from the door cards


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

i think most valet supply companies to a black dye spray ( most garages use it on faded carpets )


----------

